# USB Logitech Optical Mouse Doesn't Work?



## MurderMonkey (Jun 6, 2005)

First off, let me say that I don't know very much about Linux. I installed Fedora Core 3 yesterday and my mouse doesn't work. It worked fine during the installation but didn't work(and still doesn't) when I first ran the OS. I was wondering if anyone has had this problem or knows how to fix it? My sound card doesn't work either. If anyone knows how or where I can find out how to fix it, that would be great too. I have a Knoppix disk and my mouse and sound card work when that is running. Is there a way to install Knoppix on my hard drive so I can just use that without the headaches of Fedora? A year or two ago I tried Mandrake 9 and Redhat 8, but I decided to scrap learning Linux since I couldn't find out how to fix the sound problem on those as well. I appreciate any help.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Navigating any modern-day operating system without a mouse is too much to ask especially for the newbie to that system. The simplest approach is to go back through the installer, as an upgrade, that way it will skip a lot of stuff making this go faster. When you get to the summary page, and you may need to scroll the page to see all the configuration settings. The summary page will list things like network, sound, graphics, and important here, the mouse. For each of the items you will see an indication of configured/not configured, and a button that will say "configure' that will open a configuration wizard for that device or application. So find the mouse, configure it, and also test it, before exiting. This should help.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. I tried upgrading and re-installing and at no point was there an option to configure the mouse (Don't know why not?). I found out the problem though. I had to update the BIOS(motherboard is a few years old) and now the mouse works. Sound still doesn't work though and I have no idea on how to fix it. Whenever I go to a site that explains on how people fixed certain problems, it looks like German to me. 

Oh, I remembered my old username from a few years back, thats why I am under a different name for this post.


----------



## 2ply (Jan 11, 2005)

The sound issue is an odd one, I get this on newly installed systems of mine also.

First, which enviroment did you install? KDE or GNOME? On default it would be GNOME.

Go to your sound options and turn everything up. I have to do this everytime I reinstall to get any sound. If you run KDE, it's called 'Kmix', I am not sure what GNOME calls it, something along the line of 'Sound Options'(I haven't run GNOME in awhile), then just turn 'em all up. That should work if it's detected.

If that doesn't work, it's a deeper problem than just sound levels, heh. Just thought I'd toss that in as I racked my brain trying to figure that out when I first installed FC.


----------



## Monkey (Aug 27, 2002)

What do you know, it WORKS! Sometimes the simplest answers are the right ones. THANKS!


----------

